# outboard motor mechanic



## 04031940 (Dec 5, 2007)

Is there any person near Gulf Shores who does outboard repair reasonably? Thanks.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

cant speak for gulf shores,but trailer it to pensacola and take it to Kenny @ Emerald coast marine and i can vouch for his work.....VERY GOOD service and reasonable to boot.....


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

We go to gulf shores also.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Also wanted to say that while ive had no dealings with Double D,i have heard great things about them as well.....


----------

